# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  التوحد_(نظرة إكلينيكية)_

## شاطىء الجراح

التعريف: هي اضطرابات شديدة تصيب تشكل وتركيب الشخصية مما يؤدي إلى خلل واضطراب عميق في تركيب الأنا والجهاز النفسي وفي تنظيم العلاقة مع العالم الخارجي. 
إذا نجد: 
- سلوك غير متناسب وغير متأقلم مع الواقع ويتميز بشكل أساسي بحالة انطواء وانعزال صريحين. 
- اضطراب في التطور الإدراكي والذكاء الاجتماعي واللغة وفي التطور العاطفي. 
- اضطراب شديد في تشكيل الجهاز النفسي وفي تشكل الأنا، وفي بالعلاقة بين الأنا و الهو. 

يبدأ المرض عادة بالتشكل قبل انقضاء السنة الأولى وتكتمل اللوحة السريرية قبل نهاية السنة الثالثة من العمر. 
ويوجد له عدة أشكال بحسب شدة المرض: 

*أ ـ التوحد المبكر من نمط Kanner :* 

وصفه،لأول مرة Kanner عام 1943 وهو يتميز بتواجد كامل الأعراض التو حدية والتي تكون على أشدّها: 

- البدء خلال السنة الأولى من العمر واكتمال الأعراض قبل نهاية السنة الثالثة من العمر. 
- وجود كل الأعراض: انطواء توحدي شديد، الحاجة الملحة لثبات البيئة من حول الطفل، الحركات النمطية الكلامية والحركية، غياب اللغة أو اضطرابها الشديد مع عدم تجانسيه في التطور الإدراكي: 

1ـ الانطواء التوحدي: انعدام شبه كامل للاتصال مع لعالم الخارجي و انعزال مطلق.، فيبدو الطفل وكأنه غير مكترث بالمنبهات المختلفة الآتية من العالم المحيط به، كما لو أنه لا يرى الأشياء و الأشخاص، ومن الصعب أن نلفت انتباهه ونادرا ما نراه يوجه نظره نحو الأشخاص وكأنه يرى عبر الأشخاص. 
بشكل مواز، تكون العلاقة مع الأشخاص المحيطين به مضطربة جدا فالطفل يبدو غير مكترث بالأشخاص، يتصرف و كأنه وحيداً، أو كأن الشخص الذي بجانبه غير موجود، وفي الحالات الشديدة يبدو الطفل غير مكترث أو غير منتبه إلى وجود أهله. 
التماس الجسدي مع البالغين غير موجود ويبدي الطفل غالبا خوفاً من الاحتكاك الجسدي بالآخرين، وكل محاولة لإجباره على ذلك تؤدي إلى قلق شديد و تهيج أو إيذاء الطفل لنفسه. فالطفل المتوحد لا ينتبه إلى وجود شخص بقربه حتى انه في بعض الأحيان يستخدمه كامتداد لجسمه أو كجسم أجنبي، (كاستخدام يد الآخر للقيام بشيء ما). 

2ـ ضرورة ثبات الأشياء وسكونها من حوله: هي حاجة ملحة لدى الطفل المتوحد للحفاظ على البيئة المحيطة به ثابتة بدون أي تغيير، إذ أن أي تعديل بسيط في غرفة الطفل قد يؤدي إلى قلق شديد أو حتى إلى نوبة هياج شديدة 
والطفل المتوحد يتفحص و يراقب دائما محيطه للتأكد من ثبات كل شيء وعدم تعديله. 

3ـ الحركات النمطية(المتكررة): وهي إما حركية أو لغوية: 
فالحركات النمطية الحركية: شائعة، لدى هؤلاء الأطفال وتملك أهمية تشخيصية أعلى بكثير من العرضين السابقين ولها أشكال عديدة (هز الجزع، الحك، الدق، اللعب بالأصابع أمام العينين، حركة اليدين كجناحي العصفور أو الدوران حول الذات) 
الحركات النمطية اللغوية و تظهر بعد تعلم اللغة: يكرر الطفل بعض الكلمات أو المقاطع الصوتية. 
أهمية الحركات النمطية تكمن في كونها تتيح للطفل الاستثارة الذاتية و الإثارة الجنسية الذاتية. 

4ـ اضطرابات اللغة: ثابتة ولكنها غير نوعية ويمكن أن تعكس أمراض مختلفة بحسب العمر و مرحلة التطور. 
في الغالب لا يكون لدى الطفل المتوحد أي لغة ولا يصدر أي صوت ولكنه أحيانا يصدر بعض الهمهمة أو اللغة البدائية دون أي معنى و بدون أي قيمة تواصلية. 
في عدد من الحالات يستطيع الطفل المتوحد أن يتعلم اللغة لكن هذه اللغة تبقى مضطربة وقتا طويلا وتحتوي على بعض الخلل. فمن المألوف مثلا أن يعكس الضمير الثالث (يقول أنت بدلا من أنا). 
ويوجد غالبا ظاهرة الببغائية حيث يكرر الطفل آخر كلمة أو جملة سمعها وأحيانا جملة كان قد سمعها منذ زمن طويل. 
إذاً تبقى اللغة لدى الطفل المتوحد محدودة من حيث القدرة التواصلية، ويبقى فهم اللغة إجمالا أفضل من القدرة على التعبير. 

5ـ أما بالنسبة إلى مستوى الذكاء لدى هؤلاء الأطفال فهو صعب التقييم. ويمكن هنا أن أذكر الدراسة التي قام بها RITVO و FREEMAN ووجدا أن QI (معدل الذكاء) لدى نصف الأطفال يكون تحت 50% و لدى حوالي ربعهم بين 50 و70 والباقي أكثر من 70%. 

التطور الجسدي والحركي غالبا طبيعي ما عدا وجود نوبات صرع لدى 15 إلى % 20. 

*ـ التطور و الإنذار:* 

التطور يعتمد على الكثير من العوامل نذكر منها: 
- غياب اللغة بعد خمس سنوات يعتبر علامة على انذار سيئ. 
- وجود معدل ذكاء جيد نسبياً (أعلى من خمسين) يعتبر علامة جيدة ويقي من التطور التدهوري. 
- وجود أمراض عضوية مرافقة, وبدء الأعراض مبكراً, يعتبران من العوامل المسيئة للإنذار. 
- البدء المبكر بالعلاج , ونوعيته , عوامل هامة تؤثر على الإنذار. 

وعلى العموم يمكن القول: 
بأن العديد من الأطفال المصابين بالتوحد لا يتطورون , أو يبدون تطوراً بسيطاً جدا،ً ويبقى الانطواء حاجزاً ضد تطورهم: اللغة لا تتطور , ومستوى الذكاء يبقى متدنياً , والتطور يتم نحو حالة قريبة من التخلف العقلي الشديد مع بقاء اضطرابات سلوكية تشير إلى المنشأ النفاسي لها (سيطرة النمطية، الاستثارة الذاتية والإيذاء الذاتي) وذلك يصيب 50% من الأطفال المتوحدين. 
النصف الآخر يتطور نحو تحسن جيد يعتمد على نوعية التواصل الذي يتحسن , اكتساب اللغة , إقحام الطفل في حياة ذات طبيعة تواصلية , وحتى حياة مدرسية أو حياة اجتماعية عادية،وفي هذه الحالة نساهم بإخراج الطفل من التوحد 
وبحسب R.M:SESيمكن إقحام نصف الأطفال المصابين بالتوحد في جو مهني مساعد أو محمي 

*ـ التشخيص المبكر للتوحد (خلال السنة الأولى):* 

1ـ اضطرابات التطور الروحي الحركي: شائعة ومبكرة (نقص المقوية العضلية، نقص إمكانية المحافظة على الوضعية، غياب وضعية التسبيق لدى الطفل عندما نحاول أن نأخذه بين ذراعينا..) 
2ـ الاضطرابات الحسية: والتي تعكس اضطراب التواصل: 
أ- اضطرابات النظرة: غياب المتابعة العينية للأشياء المتحركة، تجنب مراقبة المحيطين به، رؤية محيطية. 
ب- اضطرابات السمع: عدم الاكتراث بالصوت الإنساني الذي قد يوحي بالصمم, 
ج- غياب الابتسام بالشهر الثاني. 
د- غياب الخوف من الغرباء في الشهر الثامن. وغياب القلق عند الانفصال عن الأم. 

3ـ اضطرابات وظيفية غير نوعية: نقص شهية مبكر جدا، مع رفض الطعام، أو عدم اكتراث بالرضاعة، و فيما بعد يمكن أن نلاحظ رفض المضغ، وأحيانا إمساك. 
اضطرابات النوم: نوم متهيج، مترافق بحركات عنيفة ضد الذات و أحيانا نوم هادئ مع عيون مفتوحة وثابتة. 

4ـ بشكل عام يكون الطفل المتوحد عاقلا وهادئا بشكل مفرط بدون اكتراث بالعالم المحيط به. 

5ـ عدم اهتمام الطفل بالأشياء وخصوصا الألعاب واللعب , مع غياب التأشير. 

6 ـ وجود خوف شديد من بعض الأصوات الميكانيكية. 

7ـ اضطرابات اللغة: غياب المكاغاة والتجاوب الصوتي مع الأم، علماً أن اضطرابات اللغة بحد ذاتها صعبة الملاحظة قبل عمر سنة ونصف. 

8ـ اضطرابات السلوك: الحركات النمطية قد تلاحظ مبكرا(الدق أو الهز) ولكن الأكثر ملاحظة هو افتتان الطفل باللعب بأصابعه أمام عينيه مع انطواء عميق. اهتمام بألعاب غريبة (غالبا أشياء قاسية أو جامدة). أو الحركات الإيذائية والتي تظهر غالبا متأخرة بعكس إيذاء الذات التي تبدأ أحيانا بشكل مبكر وقد تكون دراماتيكية، وهي قبل كل شيء موجهة للرأس. 

هذه العلامات المبكرة (والتي قد تشير إلى مرض نفاسي) يمكن أن تمر بدون أن يلاحظها الأهل مما يؤدي إلى تأخر التشخيص والعلاج. 
ويعتمد التشخيص على ترافق عدد كبير من الأعراض السابقة واستمرارها مع ملاحظة اضطراب شديد في قدرة الطفل على التواصل. 

*ب ـ الأشكال الأخرى للتوحد:* 

1ـ تناذر Asperger: الذي يتميز عن التوحد بمستو ى متطور للغة مع وجود اضطرابات التواصل دون أن يصل ذلك لمستوى الانطواء التوحدي. ولكن الطفل يبقى منغلقاً على نفسه. لا يوجد هذيان ولا فصام. 
إذاً يتعلق الأمر هنا بشكل خاص من التوحد مع الاحتفاظ بمستوى ذكاء جيد مع ضعف قدرات الذاكرة. 

2 ـ الأشكال الأخرى من التوحد: تختلف عن تناذر Kanner بكونها لا تتميز بوجود كل الأعراض وبأنّها تبدأ بعمر متأخر نسبيا (نحو عمر 3 سنوات). 
ويوجد نوع خاص منها يسمى النفاس الإنصهاري، وصفه Mahler عام 1957: 
- يبدأ حوالي السنة الثالثة وهو العمر الذي يجب على الطفل أن ينفصل عن أمه ويبدأ بالانغماس بشعور الفردية. ويكون المرض مسبوقاً بتطور طبيعي ما عدا بعض اضطرابات النوم. 
- الأعراض تشمل، وبشكل متفاوت، علامات التوحد مع علامات الانصهار مع المحيطين به 
- يتخذ الطفل ضمن تعامله مع الوسط المحيط به وضعية متناقضة، فمن جهة يسعى إلى الاتصال الإنصهاري مع التحام جسدي شديد مع الأهل، ومن جهة أخرى يترافق هذا السلوك مع قلق ورغبة في الابتعاد والهروب. 

*التشخيص التفريقي* 

التشخيص يكون واضحاً أحياناً كتوحد Kanner ولكنه في البداية يكون صعب ومن المناسب تجنب عقبتين: 
1- العقبة الأولى: هي التقليل من أهمية التواصل مع المحيط تحت حجة أن ذلك سيتحسن مع الوقت , و الخطأ الآخر هو الطمأنة المفرطة للأهل (ولو عن حسن نية) مما يؤدي إلى تأخير العلاج وبالتالي تقليل فرص التحسن. 
2- العقبة الثانية: هي طرح التشخيص بشكل مبكر قبل عمر السنتين وبالتالي وصم الطفل بهذا المرض مما قد يقلق الأهل دون مبرر،إلا إذا كنا قد قمنا بإجراء الاختبارات اللازمة بشكل دقيق مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار التنوع في إمكانية تطور الأعراض. 
كما ويمكن مراقبة الطفل بعض الوقت داخل المشفى إذا كان ذلك ضرورياً لإتاحة الفرصة لمراقبته جيداً وتحديد الخطة العلاجية الأنسب له. 
وفي مجال التشخيص التفريقي يجب أن ننفي الأمراض التالية: 

1- الاضطرابات الحسية (الاستقبالية): وهي بشكل أساسي: الصمم ويجب التأكد من عدم وجودها لدى كل طفل توحدي و التفريق بينهما صعب أحياناً،خصوصاً عند وجود بعض الاضطرابات السلوكية لدى الطفل الأصم كالانطواء والحركات النمطية، هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى يوجد أشكال خاصة للتوحد يترافق فيها مع نقص السمع. 
العمى يمكن أن يترافق مع بعض الأعراض ذات الشكل النفاسي (انطواء، حركات نمطية , استثارة ذاتية). 
2- نقص الاحتضان العاطفي المبكر والاكتئاب الطفلي المبكر: إن حالات الاكتئاب الباكرة وحالات العوز العاطفي يمكنها أن تترافق بأعراض شبيهة بالأعراض التوحدية (انطواء , حركات نمطية من نمط هز الجذع)، إن الانفصال الطويل للرضيع عن أمه، و الاستشفاءات الطويلة يمكن أن تسبب اكتئاب مبكر شبيه بأعراض التوحد، وهذه الاضطرابات قابلة للتراجع والاختفاء إذا صلّحت الأوضاع ووضع الطفل في جو طبيعي ورغم ذلك فإن العوز العاطفي المديد يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مرض نفاسي حقيقي. 
3- تناذر ريت Rett : وصف بوساطة ريت عام 1966 م وهو مرض معروف جيداً الآن وبعض علاماته السريرية توحي بوجود التوحد , ولكن يوجد عدد من الفروق والتطور والعلاج مما يقتضي عزل هذا المرض وتمييزه عن التوحد، أما انتشاره فهو1/10000وهذا المرض يصيب فقط البنات الصغيرات، 
أعراضه (وهي ثابتة ومميزة للمرض): 
- بعد تطور طبيعي تماماً حتى نهاية السنة الأولى تبدأ بتوقف وتقهقر بالتطور الروحي الحركي. 
- ويظهر بالتوازي مع ذلك أعراض توحديه (فقد الاهتمام بالأشخاص والأشياء مع وجه غير معبر وجامد، أما تجنب الرؤية فهو غير موجود). 
- وجود أعراض واضطرابات عصبية: فقدان المهارات اليدوية التي تعلمتها الطفلة سابقاً واستبدالها بالحركات النمطية (اليدين المتصالبتين أمام الصدر، ضرب الفم , هز على مستوى الجذع والأطراف مما يعيق التوازن والمشي والذي يصبح غير مستقر، تتراجع اللغة التي كانت موجودة سابقاً, ويتباطأ نمو محيط القحف). 
- يكتمل المرض بحوالي عمر 3 سنوات ويصبح عبارة عن: (عدم تناسق حركي, غياب اللغة، غياب تام للاستقلالية). 
- ويمكن أن تظهر علامات عصبية أخرى: فرط التهوية الاشتدادي، تناذر هرمي، صرع وفي الحالات الشديدة تصل الطفلة إلى هزال شديد. 

والتفريق عن التوحد يعتمد على: 
- وجود العلامات العصبية. 
- شكل الحركات النمطية اليدوية. 
- القدرة على الاتصال أفضل من التوحد. 
آلية المرض غير معروفة حتى الآن. 

4- تناذر X الهش: اكتشف عام 1969 م بوساطة Lubs , وهو بشكل أساسي يؤدي إلى تخلف عقلي وهذا ما قد يختلط بالتوحد، شأنه شأن جميع التخلفات العقلية , ويتميز هذا المرض ب: 
- تأخر عقلي مختلف الشدة، لكنه إجمالاً متوسط. 
- اضطراب لغة , مع لغة خاصة تتميز بالتكرار وحذف مقاطع من الكلمة وإبدالها بأخرى. 
- تشوه في ملامح الوجه مع وجه متطاول، ضمور في القسم المتوسط من الوجه، أذنان كبيرتان. 
- اضطرابات سلوك , فأحياناً نجد إيذاء للذات مترافق مع اضطراب باللغة وهذا ما يدعونا للتفكير بتشخيص مرض نفاسي. 
إن ترافق هذا المرض مع التوحد غير مثبت حتى الآن , ولكن ترافقهما يتفاوت حسب الدراسات بين 15-20% , ورغم ذلك فإن كون التشوهات الوجهية لا تظهر إلا بشكل متأخر فإن المعالجة باستخدام Folates يمكن أن يساعدنا في إجراء البحث عن X الهش (حتى قبل ظهور الأعراض الجسدية للمرض) حيث أننا نجد فجوة على الطرف البعيد للصبغي X في وسط فقير بال Folates 
نجمل هنا بأن تناذر ال X الهش و التوحد يمكن أن يترافقان في حالات عديدة ولكن هذا لا يعني إطلاقاً بأن تناذر X الهش هو سبب للتوحد . 

5- غياب تطور اللغة: إن غياب ظهور اللغة عند طفل ما يمكن أن يوحي بتشخيص التوحد، ورغم ذلك فإن عدة أمراض أخرى يمكن أن تكون سبباً لذلك: 
- الصمم. 
- عسرة كلام شديدة: ضمن هذا المرض نجد تشاركاً لاضطرابات خطيرة في التعبير وفي فهم اللغة. 
إن غياب تطور اللغة يمكن أن يوحي دائماً بوجود التوحد لدى الطفل، ورغم ذلك فإن حاجة الطفل للتعبير تؤدي إلى تطوير لغة حركية لديه مع تطوير طرق تخاطب غير شفوية مختلفة، وهذا يسمح بتفريق عسرة الكلام عن التوحد والنفاس. 

6- تناذر لاندوكليفنر: اكتشف في العام 1957 م. هذا المرض يعطي لوحة سريرية مختلفة، فهو يظهر في حوالي عمر سنتين أو ثلاث سنوات، ويتميز بفقد اللغة بعد مرحلة تطور طبيعية، وبظهور علامات صرعيه بتخطيط الدماغ الكهربائي. 
ويعطي حبسه كلامية (aphasie) استقبالية عند طفل يبدي بعض اضطرابات السلوك دون أن تأخذ شكل التوحد. 

*الاختبارات الطبية النفسية والفحوص المتممة* 

*A- الاختبارات الجسدية:* 

1- الفحوص الأساسية: يوجد عدد كبير من الأمراض الوراثية والولادية التشوهية والدماغية والاستقلابية التي يمكن أن تترافق مع أعراض توحديه كما رأينا سابقاً. 
إن طبيعة العلاقة بين الأمراض العضوية والتوحد غير واضحة تماماً وهي ليست علاقة سببية , لكن يمكن القول إن بعض الأمراض العضوية يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تأخر في ظهور إمكانية الطفل على الاحتكاك مما يعيق تشكيل نظام اتصالي كافي مما يساعد في ظهور التوحد. 
وعلى كل حال يجب إجراء الفحوص التالية: 
- البحث عن الاضطرابات التشوهية: إذا أظهر الفحص العصبي بعض الاضطرابات والعلامات فإننا نبحث عن وجود سوابق ولادية يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تشوهات أو اضطرابات عصبية (خدج, حمل مديد , نزوف أثناء الحمل, تناول مواد سامة, أو أمراض في الأيام الأولى للولادة). 
- بسبب وجود نوبات صرعيه مرافقة بنسبة 15 – 20 % بحسب دراسات عديدة فإنه من الممكن إجراء تخطيط دماغ كهربائي الذي يمكن أن يظهر بعض العلامات غير النوعية. 
- تناذر West : هو اعتلال دماغي صرعي يبدأ في السنة الأولى من العمر ويتميز بتقلصات مفاجئة ومعممة للرأس , الجذع , والأطراف. وتكون النوبات قصيرة وتحدث عدة مرات في اليوم , وتخطيط الدماغ الكهربائي يوضح التشخيص بشكل نوعي (وجود موجات بطيئة ونقطة-موجة في جميع الاتجاهات) ويتميز هذا المرض بوجود تأخر تطور روحي حركي مترافق مع سلوك مشابه للتوحد مع اضطرابات واضحة في التواصل. 
التطور عادة سيئ مع تدهور نفسي شديد رغم أننا نجد أحياناً تراجعاً وتحسناً. 
- يجب إجراء اختبارات حسية للسمع والبصر. 
- نطلب عدداً من الفحوص الحيوية التي يمكن أن تعطينا فكرة عن وجود أمراض مرافقة: 
- فحص دم عادي يتم إكماله بفحص للحموض الأمينية وبحث عن الفينيل أسيتون يوريا 
- فحوص موجهة لتحري مرض Lesch – Nyhan عندما يترافق تأخر التطور الروحي الحركي بإيذاء الذات بالعض 
- فحص الصبغيات لتحري وجود تشوهات صبغية أو X الهش. 
- فحوص مصلية للبحث عن إصابات فيروسية كالحصبة و الهربس والسيتوميغالو فيروس. 

2- يمكن إجراء فحوص متممة أخرى إذا وجدت أمراض عضوية مرافقة: 
- يمكن أن يظهر وبشكل غير نوعي توسع بطيني 9 – 29 % بحسب الدراسات. 
- مرنان: اضطرابات بالمخيخ وضمور بالدودة المخيخية. 
- نجد ارتفاعاً بالسيروتونين الصفيحي لدى 30 – 50 % من الأطفال المتوحدين. 
- ارتفاع الأدرينالين والنور أدرينالين في البلاسما. 

3. فحوص من أجل البحث العلمي: 
- CEG أثناء النوم. 
- تخطيط الدماغ السمعي. 
- تخطيط الدماغ القشري. 

*B- الاختبارات النفسية:* 

لها ثلاثة أهداف: 
- تحديد مستوى الذكاء والإمكانات المعرفية والنفسية الحركية واللغة. 
- تحديد شخصية الطفل ومختلف الآليات الامراضية النفسية المساهمة بالعملية النفاسية بواسطة الاختبارات الاسقاطية. 
- تقييم القدرات والحدود الاجتماعية للطفل. 

1- مستوى الذكاء: 
غالباً يكون من الصعب التقييم الدقيق لمستوى الذكاء والقدرات المعرفية لدى عدد كبير من الأطفال المتوحدين وخصوصاً الأطفال المصابين بانطواء توحدي شديد، وما يمكن أن نقوم به بهذا المجال هو مراقبة الطفل أثناء نشاطه اللعبي والعلاجي لنأخذ فكرة عن قدراته الذكائية. 
ويمكن إجراء اختبار الذكاء ولكن يجب تعديل وتحويل حالة الاختبار وإعطاء وقت أطول في تفسير الاختبار والأسئلة، والعمل على تخفيف القلق لدى الطفل ومراعاة ذلك في أدائه. 
الاختبارات المستخدمة: 
- اختبار برونيت ليزين Brunet Lezine يخص الفترة من 1 – 30 شهر , وهو يقيس أ ربع نواحي: الوضعية , الحركة , التناسق البصري الحركي , اللغة والتداخل الاجتماعي. 
- اختبارات معدل الذكاء: تخص الفترة من 3 – 11 سنة وتشمل اختبارات شفهية ولا شفهية مما يسمح بتقدير عمر التطور الشفهي وغير الشفهي. 
- اختبار WISC – R (ويسلسر Wechsler) لعمر ما بين 5 سنوات ونصف حتى 15 سنة. 
- اختبار WIPPSI من عمر 4 – 6 سنوات مما يسمح بحسابI – Qالشفهي و I – Qالإنجاز و I – Qالإجمالي. 

2- مستوى اللغة وخصائصها: 
يوجد عدة اختبارات لتقييم اللغة العفوية , دورها الاتصالي , والقدرة التعبيرية والفهمية (مجموعة اختبارات CHEVRY MULLER ,BEPL ويوجد اختبارات أخرى لقياس شدة اضطرابات الاتصال اللغوي E.C.P.V. Dansart p.). 

3- مستوى وخصائص السلوك الروحي الحركي: 
يوجد لدى الطفل المتوحد عدة اضطرابات ضمن استثمار استخدام جسدهم: المشي على رؤوس أصابع الأقدام , حركات نمطية , دوران حول أنفسهم , هياج ووضعيات جمودية , عدم استخدام بعض أجزاء الجسم. 
يوجد اختبار يتضمن 17 فقرة , وضع وطور بوساطة Pire عام 1989 م. 

4- يوجد اختبارات أخرى لتقييم شدة الأعراض النفاسية: 
C.A.R.S ل Chopler 
A.D.I لRutter 

5- كما يوجد اختبارات لتقييم الاستقلالية والنضج السلوكي الاجتماعي (اختبار VINELAND). 

*الفهم النفسي للنفاسات المبكرة* 

رغم وجود اختلاف وتنوع كبير في سلوك هؤلاء الأطفال بحسب تاريخهم العائلي وطورهم التطوري والجو المحيط بهم , فإنه يوجد آليات نفسية عامة يمكن أن نجدها لدى هؤلاء الأطفال , واكتشافها يسمح لنا بفهم أدق و معالجة أشمل. 

*1- التوحد:* 

- عدم القدرة على التمييز بين الذات والعالم الخارجي , ويتجلى ذلك بعدم تعرف الطفل المتوحد على الأشخاص المحيطين به كشخص آخر مختلف عنه مع غياب كل العلاقات النكرة السابقة للتواصل (الابتسامة للوجه الإنساني, غياب الحركات الاستباقية , غياب الخوف من الغرباء) وغياب التعرف على حدود الجسد (التماهي). 

- التماثل الالتصاقي: طريقة بدائية جداً بالتماهي و تستهدف إعادة ما يقوم به الآخر إلى الذات دون أن يعتبره موجوداً أصلاً ودون تفعيل وظائف الأنا , ويمكن تشبيه ذلك بالالتصاق بالشيء نفسه كما لو أنه ليس له لا غلاف ولا مضمون. ويتجلى ذلك بما نراه لدى الطفل المتوحد عندما يستخدم جسم من حوله كامتداد لجسمه 

- أهمية الإحساس بالمنبهات الآلية لدى الطفل المتوحد يكون مشدوداً للأشياء ذات الطابع الحسي المميز والتي تحمل نوعية حسية ما مسيطرة (صوتي، بصرية، شمي، لمسية،... آلخ...) فالتنبيه الحسي يشعر به ضمن علاقة توحديه بين الشيء والمنطقة المنبهة من جسم الطفل. مما يعيق التمثل الذهني للأشياء وبالتالي التخيل 

- سطح الجسم(والذي لا يستثمر على صعيد اللذة) يعاش كغير متواصل ومتقطع وقد وصف ذلك الباحثون (بالاكتئاب الذهاني) أو(الحفرة السوداء) ووصف أيضاً كأنه عبارة عن ترافق فقد للشيء وفقد شيء من الجسم رافق الشيء مع ذهابه.وهذا الاكتئاب الذهاني له دور أساسي في حدوث التناذر التوحدي. فهو حصيلة انفصال قبل الأوان يأتي ليقطع بشكل مبكر الاعتقاد بوجود تواصل جسدي بين الأم والطفل فالطفل لم يقم بالحداد الناجم عن ترك الثدي لأنه لم يكن جزءاً من الفم. 

- وهذه الحفرة السوداء هي أصل القلق المبكر غير المطور نفسياً وهو قلق فناء وتدمير أو ذوبان أو سقوط في الهاوية ويحتمي الطفل من هذا القلق باستخدام آليات الهدم أي باستخدام أشياء انعزالية وانطوائية للحد من شعور عدم وحدة الجسم. 

- يعيش الطفل المتوحد جسده كشيء ليس له لا غلاف ولا مضمون ويعاش كسطح حساس ضمن عالم وحيد الاتجاه، سطح غير قادر على احتواء العمليات العقلية. 

- إن وجود دور علاجي عن طريق الاحتضان والحماية من قبل الأشخاص المؤهلين قد يسمح للطفل بالخروج من الأحاسيس الذاتية وأن يعيد ترتيب مساحة نفسية خاصة وأن يركب عالمه الداخلي.


م/ن

طويل مررة :wink:

----------


## نبراس،،،

صحح 
طوييييل لهذا سأود له في وقت ااااخر :amuse:

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله 
طرح جميييييل ..
مشكوووور عزيزي _شــــــاطئ_ ...
بس هاااااا موكأنك تعبت خااااالتك شويااااات  :toung:  :wacko: 
ع طوووول الموضوع الاانه يستااااهل القراااااءه 
تسلم ويعطيك العاااافيه 
لاحرمنا جديييييدك 
نتمنى رؤية هكذا نووور منك يالغااااالي 
قضى الله حوااائجك بحق ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أهلا ً أخي نبراس  حياك الله  أيه و الله طوويل  كنت مترددا ً في وضعه .
حياك الله , أي وقت

تقبل شكري الوفير

\\\\\\\

أهلين حياك ِ الله خاله 
ايه الموضوع طووويل   وضعته عناد شوياات  >>>>> :walla:    ههههه
المهم الشكر لك ِ على تواجدكِ البهي و أرجو المعذرة
و إن شاء الله تقضى حوائجنا و حاجاتكم , و جميع المؤمنين   الله يسمع منك

و لا تنسينا من الدعاء

أكرر شكري 
تحياتي

----------

